# Bad Experience...



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 19, 2001)

When I first started to look into martial arts, I checked out a local Karate school located in a mall.  It was a nice, semi-traditional layout for the school.  I knew the instructor from work, and he seemed to know what he was talking about.  So, I went to a class.  There were me, the instructor and 2 other students.  To make a long, painful story short, I spent 30 minutes in on of those leg stretch things, and another 30 having a medicine ball slammed into my chest full speed.  Was sore and bruised for about 2 weeks after that.

Not a word was ever said about any real training...It was more like a gym class from hell.

Never went back.  It soured me for several years on the whole MA thing.  In the last year I've been reintroduced and been having a blast.  This time, I'm dealing with folks who can walk the walk. Its more fun. 

:asian:


----------



## Cthulhu (Oct 19, 2001)

The first person I trained formally under turned out to be a fraud.  He claimed 9th dan ranking is some system I had never heard of before (shaolin-su kempo, not to be confused with Ralph Castro's Shaolin kempo).  He performed 'chi' feats that were simple magic tricks anyone can find in a children's book on magic.  The kata he taught changed almost everytime he taught it.  Also didn't have a name, or at least he never mentioned one.  He taught class drunk.  When I left him and returned a long time later to visit a friend, he offered to promote me on the spot if I returned.  

:fart: 

Luckily, I found a reputable teacher very shortly afterward.  

It was funny, that time I went back to visit that friend, he let me spar his current students.  It wasn't pretty.  After sparring two of them, the rest didn't want to spar anymore. And I was being nice. I hope he isn't teaching anymore.

Cthulhu


----------



## superdave (Jan 15, 2002)

I had a bad one also. The guy that was my instructor was more concerned about making money than he was with teaching. Always pushing vitamins and pyramid schemes. This guy would harass you if you didn't want to buy his products. Kind of made me stay away for a while, but soon I hope to get back into the action.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jan 26, 2002)

About 20 years ago Whe I had  school in N.C. a young teenager (13) came into my school and openly challanged any off my younger students and in fact me to a sparring match. I asked who he trained with then let one of my students spar,with the provision that if my student could strike him in the chest 6 times without being struck himslef the young man would seek out another instructor and learn some manners. Makeing this part short the youngster lost not only once but then against foot techniques also.
When he left I reminded him of his promise and also asked him to have his instructor come see me.
A week later I sought out his instructor, A former student of mine who had studied with me and two other area instuctors for less that two months each. He then went to the Print shop where he worked printed up a false certificate with some goffy name system on it and started teaching in his back yard. All I'll say from here is he never taught or claimed to be an instructor again.
The youngster who came in, well he found a legit school and studied for about six months befor he took the instructor to court. Seems like he yelled,screamed, and swore at the instructor one night, then challanged the instructor.The instructor being frm the old schools beat the s**** out of him. THe outcome of the case Well the judge was a exmarine( if there is such a thing as exMarine)and trough the case out saying the young man had studied long enough to understand the conciquences of his action. In fact the young man ended of spending  couple days in juvenial hall for swearing at the judge
Shadow


----------



## superdave (Jan 27, 2002)

Seems that anyone can go out a buy a certificate and then give themselves instant rank. In my search for a new instructor I am just a little bit suspicious at first meeting.


----------



## fist of fury (Feb 6, 2002)

I've had a string of bad luck with my instructors disappearing on me. I finally got fed up and was out of practicing MA for about 6 years. Finally got back into and I can't get enough my instructor I have now is awesome.


----------



## kickyou (Mar 23, 2002)

When interviewing an instructor do not take their word for it that they are what they say make sure you ask for and get a phone number for their national governing body and then contact the headquarters and find out about the instructor.You will have better luck in your quest for a good instructor if they are affiliated with a national organization.


----------



## tazzyla (Apr 5, 2002)

Affiliation with a national organization is a good indicator, but not always a necessity.  I guess I'm a little biased with that comment because my instructor doesn't have an affiliation, but he is one of those rare instances like a needle in a haystack.  I went out on a limb and got really lucky.  I went to a local MA school that taught Shotokan, Jujitsu, and Lotus.  The Shotokan class was a joke because the instructor was barking commands while carrying on a conversation with someone with his back to the class, this occurred more than 95% of the class.  The Jujitsu instructor was a little better but still only put the students through the motions without really pointing out anything the students were doing right or wrong.  HOWEVER, the Lotus instructor came and explained what was going on etc.  and worked with the students really well, he really impressed me, and he still continues to do some to this day.


----------



## kickyou (Apr 6, 2002)

But like you said Instructors without national affiliation that are reputable are few and far between they are very rare.It is better to train under someone who has to answer to someone else when they put ate up students up for black belt testings and also it is safer because you can be sure that your black belt means something and not just a waste of money.


----------



## Judo_Kid (May 31, 2002)

I had a bad Expirience. I tried Muay thai, then i lost in the Tournaments, I was 20th in the tournament. I lost in Muay thai.
I guess im not good Enough for Muay thai!

But i didn't fail in Judo. im black belt. and i passed, thats my good and happy Expirience i ever Tasted in karate!

:EG:


----------



## Kimpatsu (Aug 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Cthulhu _
> *The first person I trained formally under turned out to be a fraud.  He claimed 9th dan ranking is some system I had never heard of before (shaolin-su kempo, not to be confused with Ralph Castro's Shaolin kempo). *


Both of those names sound a little odd to me, as they mix Japanese and Chinese words...


----------



## Disco (Aug 24, 2003)

Don't always protect people from bad instructors. I'm sure there are plenty of people here that could attest to that. Only thing you can do is try to be as informed as you can about what your seeking and watch classes for a couple of weeks before entering.
Just my opinion.:asian:


----------



## Kimpatsu (Aug 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Disco _
> *Don't always protect people from bad instructors.  *


Why not? Don't people deserve to be protected from fraud?


----------



## Disco (Aug 24, 2003)

Sure people need to be protected, but there are no absolutes. Just because an Instructor is affiliated with an organization, dosen't mean that your safe from being taken advantage of. As I said before, I'm sure there are members here that could relate their own horror stories in dealing with "legit instructors".
:asian:


----------



## Kimpatsu (Aug 24, 2003)

My safe _what?_


----------



## arnisador (Nov 22, 2003)

E-Budo has started a "Jailhouse Archive" forum for truly egregious instances. This thread has a list of criminal cases.


----------



## MartialArtsChic (Nov 22, 2003)

My first instructor liked to get into car chases with the police through multiple cities with drugs in the car.  He also was extremely greedy with a "God Complex".  He'd come into class and just sit there while everyone would fall all over themselves to get him to look at them.

I left, took 3 years off to get the bad taste out of my mouth.  Now I got a good school, good instructors who care and classmates who like to play and play hard.


----------



## Marginal (Dec 7, 2003)

The worst I've seen so far was a guy named "Paul" who appeared at the TKD club I used to train at when I was in college. He claimed to have studied dome Wing Chun and Shotokan in the street. (I'm still not sure where one finds street Shotokan gurus.) His only real goal seemed to be to try to spar so that his friend (he claimed some kind of rank in BJJ) could see how wicked Bruce Leesque he was. 

Paul gave up once the instructor told him that he'd have to remove his shoes if he wanted to spar. Never came back after that.


----------



## qizmoduis (Dec 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Marginal _
> *The worst I've seen so far was a guy named "Paul" who appeared at the TKD club I used to train at when I was in college. He claimed to have studied dome Wing Chun and Shotokan in the street. (I'm still not sure where one finds street Shotokan gurus.)  *



Perhaps he meant that he spent most of his time staring through the studio windows and mimicking what he saw.  Of course it's much more macho to say "on the street" rather than "from the strip mall sidewalk"


----------

